# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Các bạn xem giúp Spindle này có đang chạy thiếu công suất không ?

## Ona

Máy của mình mua cũng gần 1 năm rồi, chạy thì mọi thứ vẫn bình thường.

Gần đây thì mình có xem qua cái manual của biến tần thì thấy biến tần là loại 1.5KW trong khi Spindle là 2.2KW   (biến tần SUNFAR E-300)

Mình gọi điện thoại cho người bán thì  người bán nói: 
     -2.9KVA nói là đủ cho spindle 2.2KW.
     - Nếu biến tần không đủ công suất thì đã cháy rồi (_mình đã sử dụng được 9 tháng_)
     - Tất cả các máy bên đó đều gắn như vậy (_cái này mình chưa kiểm chứng_  :Frown:  )

Còn mình thì nói:
      - Theo manual thì biến tần chỉ là 1.5KW
      - Dòng của biến tần chỉ có 7.5A, trong khi nếu là biến tần 2.2 thì dòng phải là 10A

(Do mình cũng bận nhiều việc và người bán quả quyết rằng đúng. Nên đến này chưa có thay đổi gì.)

Theo các bạn thì cái spindle hoặc biến tần của mình có chạy đủ công suất/ moment gì đó không ? Có cần phải đổi lại biến tần 2.2KW (3.9KVA) không ?
(Do máy vẫn còn 3 tháng bảo hành, hư hỏng linh kiện nào thì được đổi cái khác)

Cám ơn các bạn đã xem và giải thích giúp.

Spindle



Biến tần: Theo số hiệu và dòng 7.5A thì nó là biến tần 1.5KW


Theo Manual thì nó cũng là 1.5KW



Tham khảo số hiệu của 2 loại biến tần 1.5KW và 2.2KW của Windcam (máy mình *không phải mua của Windcam*, mình chỉ mượn 2 hình này để tham khảo thôi nhé)

----------


## suu_tam

Dùng thoải mái đi bác ơi.

Em dùng 03 con biến tần 3.7kw cho 06 củ 2.2kw.
02 con 3.7kw cho 06 củ 1.5kw.
Và 04 con 1.5kw cho 08 củ 0.8kw

Chạy 03 năm rồi chẳng hỏng cái nào ạ. Vẫn in tiền đều đều.

----------

Ona

----------


## vusvus

> Dùng thoải mái đi bác ơi.
> 
> Em dùng 03 con biến tần 3.7kw cho 06 củ 2.2kw.
> 02 con 3.7kw cho 06 củ 1.5kw.
> Và 04 con 1.5kw cho 08 củ 0.8kw
> 
> Chạy 03 năm rồi chẳng hỏng cái nào ạ. Vẫn in tiền đều đều.


Thật hả bác, sao nó ko bị quá tải nhể

----------

Ona

----------


## CKD

Vì spindle china có đúng công suất đâu.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ona, vusvus

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Vì spindle china có đúng công suất đâu.


Chuẩn đấy ạ. Em nhớ trong topic nào đó có bàn về vụ công suất spindle. mấy cái spindle china này thì ngoài ghi 2,2kw chứ thực tế chắc 1,5kw là cùng.

----------


## suu_tam

> Thật hả bác, sao nó ko bị quá tải nhể


Em kể máy của em đang như vậy mà. Đương nhiên là thật rồi còn gì. Với lại công suất là nó báo max, trong khi có bao giờ max đâu. Ngoài ra max cũng không được như thông số đó. Nên bác yên tâm mà dùng 5 năm không sao.

----------

Ona

----------


## vusvus

nếu nói vậy thì công suất thật của spindle china không bằng nửa công suất bọn họ ghi luôn hả các bác

----------

Ona

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hình như inverter điều khiển công suất theo tải (P cont) con fanuc 45k em kẹp được 5A khi full tải lên cả tram A, con máy hơi 50hp khi unload khoảng mười mấy A)

----------

Ona

----------


## Nam CNC

con spindle full tải là 2.2kw , nhưng không phải lúc nào cũng lên tải cỡ đó , chạy dao nhỏ nhỏ thì tải được bao nhiêu chắc 2-3A là cùng , do đó chủ thớt dùng con 2.2 mà xài dao dưới 6mm, ăn dao vừa phải thì con biến tần 750W vẫn có thể lái được luôn chứ nói chi đến 1.5Kw.

việc 1 số bác cao thủ đủ đồ nghề để đo và kiểm tra thì mới có thể kết luận em 2.2kw thì công suất thực nó như thế nào , torque nó đạt đến đâu thì mới có thể tin , nhưng chắc 1 điều là với giá tiền đó , công nghệ đó vật liệu đó thì khó có thể tin 2.2kw thì có thể đạt công suất 2.2kw thực sự,,, nhất đã là hàng china thậm chí bị 1 anh cũng là china nhái thì càng khó kiểm chứng luôn . Nói thế thôi , nhờ có china anh em mới có thể có mấy em spindle mà làm máy với cái giá rất rẻ , chứ thử tìm hiểu đi rồi anh em biết ngoài china thì mấy con spindle khác nó có giá thế nào là biết liền luôn . Em đánh giá mấy em spindle china vẫn là hiệu quả thực tế nhất cho công việc trên giá tiền chỉ trừ các trường hợp đòi hỏi tiêu chuẩn quá cao .

 spindle 2.2kw china dùng biến tần 1pha 1.5kw china vẫn ok chẳng lo gì , một số anh em cẩn thận mua em biến tần 2nd japan 2.2kw đàng hoàng nhưng ít ai để ý mấy em đó xài 3 pha 200V rồi về xài điện 1 pha 220V thì nó cũng chỉ có thể chịu tải 1.5kw mà thôi khi nào gắm đúng điên 3 pha 200 thì em nó mới chịu đủ tải 2.2kw nha.

Quan trọng nhất ở đây là khi mua máy có giao kèo em biến tần 2.2kw hay không , nếu có thì la cho 1 tăng đòi nơi bán máy thay cái biến tần 2.2kw đàng hoàng , còn chỉ có giao kèo bao chạy tốt thì cứ thế đành chịu và chạy tiếp đi , nếu có hư thì họ vẫn bảo hành mà.

----------

Ona, vusvus

----------


## solero

Spindle 2,2 KW-220V china chạy gỗ dao 6 (vbit hoặc endmill) ăn dòng khoảng 3A tức là tải rơi vào khoảng 700W. Đo trực tiếp tại biến tần là như vậy.

Spindle 2.2KW-380V ăn tầm 0,4A/con (tương đương 200W). Máy em mắc 4 con song song biến tần đo tổng 1,6A.

----------

Ona, vusvus

----------


## suu_tam

Dao to, dao nhỏ, ăn nông ăn sâu tải sẽ thay đổi luôn.
Còn biến tần 1.5Kw chạy con 2.2kw mà lắp dao 12,7 ăn sâu và bước dịch lớn thì quá tải tự ngắt ngay.

----------

Ona

----------


## CNC FANUC

Còn con nào mà dòng ko tải bằng dòng định mức thì lo hạu sự cho nó là vừa

----------

Ona

----------


## Ona

Cám ơn các bác nhiều. Nếu người bán giải thích như bác *Nam CNC* và bác *solero* thì mình đã không lập topic này. 
Do người bán dựa vào thông số 2.9KVA của biến tần mà nói chạy được cho spindle 2.2KW. 
Còn mình thì dựa vào thông số của biến tần: số hiệu và dòng xuất 7.5A để nói biến tần đó chỉ 1.5KW. Trong khi spindle của mình ghi là 10A, 2.2KW 

Một lần nữa mình cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

> Cám ơn các bác nhiều. Nếu người bán giải thích như bác *Nam CNC* và bác *solero* thì mình đã không lập topic này. 
> Do người bán dựa vào thông số 2.9KVA của biến tần mà nói chạy được cho spindle 2.2KW. 
> Còn mình thì dựa vào thông số của biến tần: số hiệu và dòng xuất 7.5A để nói biến tần đó chỉ 1.5KW. Trong khi spindle của mình ghi là 10A, 2.2KW


2.9kVA thì thấy cũng đúng mà?
kVA cho 3 phase = V*A* căn 3. = 220 * 7.5 * 1.73 =~ 2854VA ~ 2.9kVA

Thực tế sử dụng thì kW = kVA * hiệu suất (thường khoảng 0.8) = 2.9 * 0.8 = ~2.3kW rồi mà.

----------

